
Google Earth shows that cow and deer herds align like compass needles - mpweiher
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/phenomena/2008/08/25/google-earth-shows-that-cow-and-deer-herds-align-like-compass-needles/
======
robszumski
How is there not a single picture of the phenomenon in the article!? We get
two junk stock images instead.

------
jameslk
> One slightly leftfield possibility is that keeping magnetic fields in
> symmetry about the axis of your body could affect certain bodily processes.
> There are tantalising bits of evidence to back this up – in humans, the time
> it takes to drift into REM sleep and the electrical activity in the brain
> differs depending on whether we’re facing a north-south direction or an
> east-west one.

I hadn't heard about this before but this sounds interesting. I wonder much of
an effect it has on sleep.

~~~
lalos
Might be a reference to this publication, they recommend North-South over the
rest.
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/280093617_The_Relat...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/280093617_The_Relationship_between_Quality_of_Sleep_and_Geographical_Directions_during_Sleeping_Process)

------
an_d_rew
Maybe related: “Extremely low-frequency electromagnetic fields disrupt
magnetic alignment of ruminants”
([https://www.pnas.org/content/106/14/5708](https://www.pnas.org/content/106/14/5708))
from PNAS in 2009.

------
zabowl
For the ancient philosophy of vastu shastra humans should sleep with their
heads at south and feet towards north for best alignment with earth magnetic
forces...

------
aaron695
2008

"Now, it’s time for others to follow up on her results."

More than 10 years later, does science work? Or is it broken?

This is not a small thing, if it was real, which seems unlikely, perhaps
there's similar in humans....

